# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Проверь свою сексуальность!

## PatR!oT

*Здесь приведен краткий список вопросов, которые помогут выяснить ваше отношение к сексу и личные достижения в нем.* Он выстроен так, чтобы помочь достичь сексуального потенциала и решить для себя, какие особые области вашей половой жизни нуждаются в улучшении. Отвечая «да» или «нет», будьте как можно честнее, ибо чем вы правдивее, тем более точной будет оценка вашего сексуального потенциала, исходя из которой вы сможете быстрее и эффективнее достичь повышения своих сексуальных возможностей.

1. Большую часть времени меня легко стимулировать сексуально.
2. Меня часто утомляет занятие любовью.
3. Мне всегда нравится секс.
4. Я не думаю, что занимаюсь любовью достаточно часто.
5. Мне нравится сексуально раздеваться перед партнером.
6. Мне не нравится заниматься любовью при свете.
7. Я готов(а) попробовать любой сексуальный прием.
8. Я не знаю о сексе очень многого.
9. Я хотел(а) бы узнать побольше о различных сексуальных приемах.
10. Я никогда бы не смог(ла) мастурбировать перед партнером.
11. Я часто доставлял(а) себе удовольствие оральным сексом.
12. Я считаю, что секс следует ограничить стенами спальни.
13. Я рассказывал(а) своему партнеру свои самые сокровенные эротические мысли.
14. Я никогда не стал(а) бы пользоваться вибраторами или другими секс-игрушками.
15. Я рассказал(а) своему партнеру, что стимулирует меня сильнее всего.
16. Я симулировал(а) оргазм более одного раза.
17. Я часто стараюсь иметь более одного полового акта за ночь.
18. Мне трудно сконцентрироваться во время занятий сексом.
19. Мне нравятся случайные сексуальные соприкосновения в течение дня.
20. Я считаю сексуальные журналы и видеофильмы отвратительными.
21. Я активно участвую в половом акте.
22. Я думаю, возможности секса переоцениваются.
23. Я оделся(лась) бы в эротическую одежду, чтобы стимулировать своего партнера.
24. Я думаю, некоторые приемы секса отвратительны.
25. Я знаю, что для улучшения секса стоит поддерживать себя в хорошей форме.
26. Я не считаю себя особо выдающимся(щейся) любовником(цей).
27. Я всегда пытаюсь выяснить сексуальные потребности своего партнера.
28. Я думаю, что мой партнер полностью удовлетворен сексуально.
29. Я всегда стараюсь убедиться, что мой партнер испытал оргазм.
30. Я не люблю, когда мой партнер трогает мой унус.
31. Я люблю целовать и ласкать своего партнера, и не важно, занимаемся мы в это время любовью или нет.
32. Я думаю, что мой интерес к сексу снизится, когда я постарею.
33. Меня все еще волнует нагота моего партнера.
34. Сексуальные запросы партнера иногда кажутся мне чрезмерными.
35. Я хотел(а) бы повысить свой сексуальный потенциал.
36. Я никогда не позволил(а) бы своему партнеру снять меня голым на видеопленку.
37. Я хотел(а) бы испытать более яркий оргазм.
*
Поставьте себе по 3 очка за каждый положительный ответ на вопрос с четным номером и вычтите по 3 очка за каждый отрицательный ответ ва вопрос с четным номером.*

*Вычтите по 3 очка за каждый положительный ответ на вопрос с нечетным номером и прибавьте по 3 очка за каждый отрицательный ответ на вопрос с нечетным номером. Максимально возможный результат - 108.*




> Если вы набрали от 93 до 108 очков, то вы - высокосексуальная личность, понимающая важность не только собственных сексуальных потребностей, но и потребностей партнера. Вы великодушны и щедры в сексе, потому что знаете, что, доставляя удовольствие, будете получать его в ответ. Вы не боитесь экспериментировать, у вас здоровое отношение к собственному телу. Вы лишены сексуальных предубеждений, хотя склонны думать, что половая жизнь настолько хороша, что не требует существенных улучшений.









> Если вы набрали от 72 до 93 очков, вы необычайно заботливый и отважный партнер, чистосердечно наслаждаетесь сексом. Тем не менее вы не всегда полностью концентрируетесь, поскольку, занимаясь любовью, можете допускать в голову мысли о своих житейских и профессиональных проблемах, вместо того, чтобы думать только о сексуальном наслаждении. У вас позитивное отношение к роли сексуального удовлетворения в вашей жизни, но вы не настолько предприимчивы, как могли бы быть. Когда вам дают советы, как улучшить сексуальную жизнь, вы, скорее всего, выберете только те приемы и упражнения, которые не затруднят вас или не пойдут вразрез с предвзятыми идеями о том, что приемлемо в сексе, а что нет.









> Если вы набрали от 54 до 72 очков, то понимаете, что секс составляет важную часть вашей жизни, но вам не хватает знаний и уверенности в себе - не обязательно по вашей вине. Вас сдерживает убеждение, что секс - это занятие исключительно для спальни в ночное время. У вас бывают богатые сексуальные фантазии, но вы всегда боитесь выразить их своему сексуальному партнеру, боясь, что он или она могут счесть их оскорбительными для себя. Хотя вы получаете немалое удовлетворение от занятий любовью, вы стараетесь не критиковать партнера и не показывать ему или ей, как можно вас стимулировать более интенсивно. Довольно часто вы не достигаете оргазма во время полового акта.









> Если вы набрали от 33 до 54 очков, у вас сильные предубеждения относительно секса и вам следует рассмотреть их как можно более внимательно и беспристрастно.
> У ваших родителей было очень строгое отношение к сексу? Был ли ваш первый половой акт болезненным, неудобным или затруднительным? У вас была несчастливая сексуальная связь? Мешают ли вам личные и семейные проблемы концентрироваться на получении сексуального удовлетворения?
> Бывают ли у вас сексуальные трудности, например, преждевременная эякуляция (если вы мужчина) или невозможность достичь оргазма (если вы женщина)? Если так - не отчаивайтесь. Сексуальные проблемы почти всегда кажутся более трудными, чем они есть на самом деле, из-за физического и эмоционального напряжения. Позже вы узнаете, как можно анализировать свои сексуальные проблемы, не нуждаясь в дорогой и вводящей в заблуждение профессиональной консультации, и как легко и быстро преодолеть некоторые проблемы, которые казались неразрешимыми.









> Если вы набрали менее 33 очков, то вам, возможно, следует обратиться к профессиональному сексологу. Но, хотя я видел много людей с серьезными сексуальными нарушениями, я выяснил, что те, кто хочет улучшить свою сексуальную жизнь, ухе сделали к этому первый шаг, и вы тоже сделаете его, если прочитаете эту книгу. Вам потребуется сделать глубокий метафорический вдох, расслабиться и потом спокойно и систематически работать, чтобы привести в порядок отношение к любви и сексу. Секс - это удовольствие. Секс - это радость. Секс - это источник удовлетворения и возбуждения. Вы и ваш партнер не можете сделать ничего неправильного и унизительного для вас, тем более если то, что вы делаете, вам нравится.

----------

